# LED lights



## sammyj (Nov 13, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone has ever used these in a viv? They dont produce much heat so i would assume people would use it just for a viewing light.

Sam


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yep and just ordered some more for my royals.


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Where are you guys getting them from? Ive searched Ebay...and it all gets confusing...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

got mine from ebay, it's 1 watt so hardly gives off any heat. I just use it as a viewing light.

1x GU10 21 LED BULB RED UK SELLER ENERGY SAVING on eBay (end time 10-Dec-09 00:17:26 GMT)

you also need a GU10 lamp holder to wire it into the viv

GU10 Lamp Holder Base for Halogen or LED light bulb on eBay (end time 26-Nov-09 21:10:07 GMT)


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

sammyj said:


> Just wondered if anyone has ever used these in a viv? They dont produce much heat so i would assume people would use it just for a viewing light.
> 
> Sam


I use the lucky reptile blue LEDs. They're good for viewing.

Lucky Reptile Night Sky LED Set NS-1UK

I recommend them.


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

i bought some similar to this awhile ago for my fish tank
they're quite bright
Wide 24 Blue LED Aquarium Fish Tank Beam Bar Moonlight on eBay (end time 04-Dec-09 04:05:07 GMT)


daz


----------



## morris091081 (Oct 16, 2009)

12V DC 30cm White 12 5050 SMD LED Strip Flexible Light on eBay (end time 07-Dec-09 15:38:17 GMT)


very bright use them in all my vivs.


----------



## coolturtles (Jan 18, 2008)

do they not keep lizards awake at night???


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

I use them in all my viv's, they are great viewing lights. In hindsight i would now get the led strips for cars as they would provide a greater spread of light, rather than just a spot light, but i had already bought 10, when i found them, so i was committed (not as in locked up!)

The first night the animals seemed to be aware of them, but quickly got used to them and ignore them now. The beardies & BTS would sleep though a house demolition, the royals were shy the first night and now zip around as usual, and the gecko's couldn't care less as long as they can find the mealies!

The only ones that are slightly wary are the cresties, but they still eat, they just don't like being in the spot of the spotlight, if that makes sense?


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

i use the 12" moonlight leds off ebay (1 per 3 ft viv)

SINGLE 12" 15 LED FLEXIBLE AQUARIUM MOONLIGHT STRIP KIT on eBay (end time 05-Dec-09 03:15:03 GMT)


----------



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

has anybody tried the stick on led lights that just use bateries? somebody told me to try them but i don't know how good they'll be.


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

Superfreak said:


> has anybody tried the stick on led lights that just use bateries? somebody told me to try them but i don't know how good they'll be.


I think I read on hear a while ago of somebody that used a stick on light but it fell off and injured the gecko.

I would be worried of the sticky bit failing but I don't know if there is a way you could screw it in for extra security.


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

tricky said:


> i use the 12" moonlight leds off ebay (1 per 3 ft viv)
> 
> SINGLE 12" 15 LED FLEXIBLE AQUARIUM MOONLIGHT STRIP KIT on eBay (end time 05-Dec-09 03:15:03 GMT)
> 
> image


Nice set up, are they disturbed by the blue light, rather than red?


----------



## sammyj (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice set up tricky, i might get some for my pygmy viv. Their nocturnal but they do seem to walk alround a lot even when its dark and their light is out so i wanna sorta see why, either going to get the ones on the link you posted or get a small maglight and put a red light in it. 
But the blue looks really good, simulates moon light as well and can easily be turned on and off


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fubar said:


> Nice set up, are they disturbed by the blue light, rather than red?


I've never used them in a viv, but some friends use them in aquaria; the fish, at least don't seem to be disturbed.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

fubar said:


> Nice set up, are they disturbed by the blue light, rather than red?


thanks , i use em in some other vivs too

well i heard they cant see blue as well as red but im sure they CAN see blue
certainly doesnt disturb them but reckon it sometimes stops em coming out compared to it being pitch black
10 x better than white light though

think you can get em in red too but dont want it looking like a whorehouse (not that i know what one looks like :lol2


----------

